# Obedience Trainer in Southern California



## RickRolled_ (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello!
I'm located in Long Beach, CA and am in need of some obedience training for my 4 year old GSD, Bolt!

I figured I would start here in lieu of CraigsList 

Thanks in advance!


----------

